# leveling your 1x scope



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Has anyone out there put a level on your 1x scope for better accuracy?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Uhhh nope. My scope is 1.5" high at 100 yards. If I layed it down 90 degrees to the side it would probably be 1.5" low and 1.5" to which ever side I layed it towards. According to my gun, laying it a few degrees to one side or the other, would only result in:

sin(angle)*1.5" = a really tiny amount at 100 yards.


-DallanC


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

How about at 300? We all know that is the new minimum range at which to "harvest" game with a frontstuffer.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Loke said:


> How about at 300? We all know that is the new minimum range at which to "harvest" game with a frontstuffer.


I cant even see 300 yards anymore. I'll just shoot'em at 100 for now.

-DallanC


----------



## CROC (Sep 12, 2007)

I have my front sight removed but I put one screw back in the barrel and use it as a reference that I am looking through the scope the same way every time.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Uhhh nope. My scope is 1.5" high at 100 yards. If I layed it down 90 degrees to the side it would probably be 1.5" low and 1.5" to which ever side I layed it towards. According to my gun, laying it a few degrees to one side or the other, would only result in:
> 
> sin(angle)*1.5" = a really tiny amount at 100 yards.
> 
> -DallanC


Your gun/scope must be a lot different than mine. If I turn my gun on a 45 deg. angle, the aiming point moves 3 to 4 feet at 150 yards. Crazy how much of a difference it makes.


----------

